
Reasons to End the Lockdowns as Soon as Possible - Reedx
https://medium.com/@jbgeach/eight-reasons-to-end-the-lockdowns-as-soon-as-possible-b7bb0bc94f00
======
mataug
I wish this post had included more context. The way its currently written it
directly supports ending the shutdown without any contingency plans in place.

Merely putting the following disclaimer does not absolve the author of
irresponsible writing.

"This post does not deny the effectiveness of social distancing or quarantine
for COVID-19. I am not encouraging people to suspend these practices before
official determinations have been made public. This post is to help
physicians, thought leaders and public officials understand and weigh the
risks and benefits of extended lock-downs versus more measured and earlier
return to work measures."

Words and writing are important tools for spreading information and
misinformation, so without context such as "Lifting lock-downs without
adequate testing and hospital capacity would lead to a lot more pain,
suffering and death" this is just misinformation

------
sarcasmatwork
>We have already flattened the curve

Yes, in some states.. Not all. This is a very ignorant way to look at this.

You dont know what will happen in two weeks because more people may have
gotten sick. Look at people getting together during Easter, push that out 2
weeks. Will more be sick and infected? No one knows. Not even you Doc.

Look at the state testing:
[http://www.covidstatetesting.com](http://www.covidstatetesting.com)

